# Spots,Dealer &  Trails im Vogelsberg?



## sickmaster (10. März 2007)

Hi ich wohne im Vogelsberg und bin ständig auf der suche nach netten Trails oder Downhill Spots? Oder leuten die lust auf Biken.usw. am Wochenende.

Ausserdem möchte ich mir geren mal ein Bild von den Händlern hier machen bitte schreibt egal ob es gute oder schlechte Erlebnisse waren aber schildert bitte den Vorgang! Danke greetz sickmaster


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (14. Juli 2007)

Servus,

lange nichts mehr von Dir gelesen.  

Genau wie Du, suche auch ich Trails. Kenne unsere Gegend bald in- und auswendig. 

Ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört, dass es einen netten Trail von der Taufsteinhütte aus, in Richtung Schotten geben soll. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht richtig danach gesucht. Wird wohl Zeit, denn ein Bisschen Abwechslung könnte nichts schaden.

Zum Thema Händler in unserer Region, kann ich die Firma Neon in Alsfeld empfehlen. Dort habe ich vor kurzem meine beiden Scott Bikes gekauft. 
Wahrscheinlich kennst Du das Geschäft.

Was machst Du denn am Sonntag? Wenn Du Lust hast, könnten wir uns zu einer Tour treffen. Vielleicht kommt meine Schwester auch mit, wenn wir das Tempo nicht zu anziehen.  

Meld Dich einfach, wenn Du magst oder poste es am besten hier. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit. 

Ciao
M-a-x-x-x

PS: Kennst Du die Hartschlucht in Wälderhausen? Bestimmt! Vielleicht könnten wir ja dort hin einmal einen Abstecher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickmaster (14. Juli 2007)

Grüß Dich Maxx!
Ja stimmt momentan komm ich einfach zu nichts ausser an die Arbeit und nach Hause radel ich zur Zeit nicht viel. Da leider ständig etwas anderes dazwischen kommt, Kinder krank, Runde Geburtstage, Baustelle im Garten usw. und es hört nicht auf! Bin vor drei Wochen die letzte Hausrunde mit meiner Frau gefahren. Die woche ab dem 23 habe ich Urlaub wenn du Lust hast ne Runde zudrehen. 
Ist echt blöd grade weil wir ja nur ein Ort nebeneinander wohnen. Zum Neon ja denke das ist auch somit die Beste Wahl mit Bikeshops in unserer Region was haste Dir den geholt?
Mfg Tobi


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ja ja, die liebe Zeit. Das kenne ich irgendwo her. Wir können uns ja in Deinem Urlaub einmal absprechen. 

Zum einen hatte ich mir Anfang diesen Jahre ein Scott Scale 20 Modell 2007 gekauft und da mir nach langen Touren dermaßen der Hintern weh getan ha, habe ich mir noch ein Fully geholt. Dies ist auch von Scott und zwar das Genius MC-10 Modell 2007.

Weisst Du, wie man Bilder von seinen Bikes hochlädt? Ich habe das schon mehrmals versucht, doch es funktiniert nicht. Bisher ist es mir nur möglich, Bilder in einen Beitrag einzufügen. 

Vielleicht hast Du eine Idee.

Gruß
M-a-x-x-x

Genius MC-10:


----------



## sickmaster (15. Juli 2007)

Ne das weiß ich leider auch nicht aber meld mich ! Wegen mal absprechen.
Da holt der sich gleich zwei da werd ich neidisch . Ich spar noch ein Jahr bis ich fertig bin mit hAUS AUSBAUEN. wIE DAS SO IST HALT .  Solange muß mein FOcus noch herhalten !!
greets


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (16. Juli 2007)

jab, meld Dich wenn Du Zeit hast. 

Zum Thema sparen, kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass es sich absolut lohnt. Noch nie hat mir Biken so viel Spaß gemacht. Zumal ich nun die Wahl habe, entweder einen schnellen Ritt zu tätigen oder lieber etwas längere Strecken mit mehr Bergabkomfort zurückzulegen.

Heute habe ich eine schnelle Runde mit meinem Hardteil abgespult. Bin etwas mehr als zwei Stunden bei brütender Hitze gefahren. Das hat dann auch gereicht. Außerdem muss ich meinen Trainingsplan einhalten. 

Wie fährst Du eingentlich nach Homberg? Straße oder durch den Wald? 

Gruß
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## sickmaster (17. Juli 2007)

Moinsens ja wie fahr ich denn kommt drauf an! Heut fange  ich früh an da fahr ich Straße Freitags und mittwochs fange ich später an dafar ich manchmal über Rülfenrod, Maulbach unter der Autobahn durchs Feld und den Wald.
Ja kommt immer drauf an wie ich lust habe und das Wetter es zulässt an die Arbeit zukommen ohne auszusehen wie ein riesen Erdferkel. Ja mit dem sparen hast Du recht. Bin ja als dabei auf ein neues zu sparen aber mit Familie und zwei Kinder steht das meißt hinten an. Greets


----------

